

How to Prep if Your Startup Gets on TV  - acav
http://www.thedailymuse.com/toolsskills/what-to-expect-when-you-go-on-tv/

======
devonnulled
As someone who used to work in the web hosting industry, this article
completely ignores the technical side of things of handling _THAT_ much
attention.

I've seen startups be hosted on shared hosting plans, get a boat load of
traffic, the site gets suspended, and they are dumbfounded as to why it
happened!

If you spend the amount of money to launch a start up, get a beefy server,
load balance it with at least Varnish, and do some load testing before going
on mainstream media. Nothing is more embarrassing as when your site tanks
after being advertised on National television.

~~~
jameshart
Well, my advice would kind of be the opposite: don't expect a TV appearance to
send your traffic skyrocketing. TV is just not a traffic generator. One major
reason: they probably won't give out your URL. Even if you get them to agree
to drop the URL in, they will probably forget, or not have time, or they'll
get it wrong. Even if they do, it's not going to get you much type-in traffic.

Unless you're going on something like Colbert, just don't expect a boost. And
even if you do go on Colbert, most of your traffic will still probably come
from /r/colbert.

~~~
lquist
_Well, my advice would kind of be the opposite: don 't expect a TV appearance
to send your traffic skyrocketing. TV is just not a traffic generator._

This.

Even major print publications. Doesn't even come close to the big online
traffic drivers.

~~~
cclogg
Very true so far for us. Our iPad game got a really nice review on the
Canadian show 'Reviews on the Run', and that day I think we had only a handful
of Canadian downloads (and American). Nothing out of the norm heh.

------
robertlaing
Another piece of advice (equally for live or non-live TV): Keep mentioning
your company name in your answers, even if in a normal conversation you
wouldn't. This means if your conversation gets edited heavily (which it will
if it's recorded TV) you'll make sure to get your company name in there at
least once.

~~~
randall
As a former producer: This is a sure way to never get called back again.

Just be yourself. Act natural. TV needs you, not you doing an impression of
someone who you've seen on TV.

